# Dados on a DW745



## jeepme79 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just bought a DW745 last week ($299 at Home Depot!). However, I just recently heard you can't mount a dado blade in this saw, but also heard you can go up to 1/2 inches on an 8" dado. Which is the case? I would love to keep the saw, but without the dado option, it doesn't do me much good.


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

jeepme79 said:


> I just bought a DW745 last week ($299 at Home Depot!). However, I just recently heard you can't mount a dado blade in this saw, but also heard you can go up to 1/2 inches on an 8" dado. Which is the case? I would love to keep the saw, but without the dado option, it doesn't do me much good.


The User's Manual is the resource to check. DeWalt's site only shows Max Width of Dado as NA ":
http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=15056
If the manufacturer says "don't do it" you should listen to them.


----------



## jeepme79 (Jun 1, 2007)

Now that's the confusing part. The manual says no, but check out this from the Dewalt FAQ page when someone else asked the same question...


http://support.dewalt.com/cgi-bin/d...F9jdj0xLjE0NjAmcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1

Question Why is the arbor shaft too short to use a standard dado blade set?







Answer This saw does NOT have the capability to operate the standard dado sets (which are designed for use on full-sized table saws).
*DO NOT ATTEMPT TO USE DADO SETS WIDER THAN 1/2 INCH ON THIS SAW.*


----------



## JR_Dog (Feb 7, 2012)

Aside from the vague guidance DeWalt is supplying on this, has anyone out there actually tried it with a 1/2" or less Dado?


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

See Post #2 by Charles M. Or read this.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If the arbor is long enough for a dado, I would use it.

I would think the only reason for them saying not to use one, is, short arbor, or not enough power.
If not enough power, I would still try it and take small cuts. 6" set would be best for low power saw.


----------

